# A little rough around the edges but a great tool



## Woodwrecker

I have the same jig and like it.
I wish the flat rest was a bit less deep so as to accommodate my shorter tools.
I really like the way it has tuned up the edge on my bowl gouges and such.
Thanks Wayne.


----------



## dbhost

I have the same jig as well, and the Vari Grind… I matched it to an 8" Ryobi grinder with the oxide wheels (OneWay's documentation used to recommend a full speed grinder, go figure…). The one caveat I have to give is make absolutely sure your bases are centered on the wheels…


----------



## TheDane

I got the full Wolverine system (original Varigrind) along with a set of Raptor setup tools as a retirement gift from the guys at work … it is a great system.

A couple of months ago, I upgraded my grinder with a set of CBN wheels (see: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3742 ) and my tools have never been so sharp.


----------



## ic3ss

Dane, What kind of HP do you need for CBN wheels, will 1/2HP cut it you think? I've been looking at these but at the cost I'm afraid it's a ways off for me.

Wayne


----------



## jeffski1

Wood Turners Wonders
www.woodturnerswonders.com/‎
It takes a wood turner to understand what a wood turner needs.
I think you should't have a problem spinning CBN wheels…Here's a nice packaged price on CBN wheels…


----------



## TheDane

Wayne-I have a Woodcraft 1/2HP grinder and it does fine.

I do, however, spin the wheels by hand before I turn the switch on … rumor has it that is better for the start capacitor.


----------

